# New Movie on Netflix



## JohnG (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi all,

Netflix starts streaming a movie I scored, "The Royal Treatment," this Thursday, January 20th. Netflix describes it as, "charming, heartfelt, feel-good, romantic."

I like the actors, who include Laura Marano who's been acting for Disney since childhood, and Mena Massoud, who played Alladin in the live action Disney movie. Despite improbable plot twists, the movie has a good sense of playfulness and doesn't take itself too seriously. Also, it's tame enough for quite young people to watch; I wouldn't blanch at showing this to a 12-year-old.

John

Here's some video and links:



https://www.netflix.com/title/81228331


----------



## José Herring (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks great. Will watch it for sure. 

Congrats John!


----------



## goalie composer (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats John! I'll be sure to check it out 
GC


----------



## JohnG (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks! It's a fun movie.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 18, 2022)

cool! congrats


----------



## jneebz (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats!!


----------



## IFM (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 18, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## MisteR (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats! Adding to the ol' Watch List...


----------



## storyteller (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats John!


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats John!


----------



## musicalweather (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats! So cool!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 19, 2022)

Congrats, John!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 19, 2022)

Congrats, John!


----------



## toomanynotes (Jan 19, 2022)

I didn't know this Self Promotion existed! Well done John!


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 19, 2022)

Congrats, John!
Looks cool!


----------



## RSK (Jan 19, 2022)

Congratulations, John! I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 19, 2022)

JohnG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Netflix starts streaming a movie I scored, "The Royal Treatment," this Thursday, January 20th. Netflix describes it as, "charming, heartfelt, feel-good, romantic."
> 
> ...


well done sir !

best

e


----------



## JohnG (Jan 19, 2022)

thanks everyone -- it was great fun working on it. I've been working with the director, Rick Jacobson, since 1993, so it was fun that way too. Excellent guy, and very simple, clear direction: "elegant"


----------



## storyteller (Jan 22, 2022)

Hey John. Just watched the movie. Nice job with it! Was your music mostly just the orchestral portions, or did you also do the music during the dance scene and such in the streets with the two main characters when they sneak out and go to the village? Just curious. It all sounded great!


----------



## Henning (Feb 6, 2022)

Congratulations John!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 6, 2022)

So great! Congratulations!


----------



## Garlu (Feb 22, 2022)

Congrats John!! Will try to watch it soon! I am sure the score is wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 22, 2022)

Cograts man! Great job!


----------



## GtrString (Feb 22, 2022)

Congratulations, and well done!


----------

